# INdizierte Gifs on Photoshop



## raven XXL (20. August 2003)

Hi! Ich habe ein gif-Bild in Photoshop geladen und kann es nicht bearbeiten, da e s "indiziert" (rechts in der Ebenenliste steht neben der Ebene "indiziert") ist.

Wie kann ich das Bild ent-indizieren? So dass ich es bearbeiten kann?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. August 2003)

Bild -> Modus -> RGB-Farbe...?

Steht sowas nicht im Handbuch / in der Online-Doku?


----------



## Comander_Keen (20. August 2003)

Kenne das Problem auch, kann dir aber leider keine direkte Lösung anbieten. Ich nutze dann immer "strg + a" dann "strg + c" .. neues bild erstellen und "strg + v". Wäre nett wenn uns jemand dieses Problem näher beschreiben könnte (also was es mit dem indiziert auf sich hat).

greetz keen!


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. August 2003)

In diesem Modus werden maximal 256 Farben verwendet. Beim Konvertieren in indizierte Farbe erstellt Photoshop eine Farbtabelle (CLUT), in der die Bildfarben gespeichert und indiziert werden. Ist eine Farbe des Originalbildes nicht in der Tabelle enthalten, wird die ähnlichste Farbe gewählt oder die Farbe mit den verfügbaren Farben simuliert. 

Durch die Beschränkung der Farbpalette kann im indizierten Farbmodus die Dateigröße ohne Einbußen bei der optischen Qualität reduziert werden (z. B. bei Multimedia-Animationen oder Web-Seiten). Bearbeitungen sind in diesem Modus begrenzt möglich. Ist eine umfangreiche Bearbeitung notwendig, sollten Sie das Bild vorübergehend in den RGB-Modus konvertieren. 


( F1   )

PS:
Matthias, dein Webdesign Portfolio ist wirklich sehr nett !


----------

